# RecipeDB - Rusty Bright APA Xmas 2008 Swap



## Rustyc30 (16/1/09)

Rusty Bright APA Xmas 2008 Swap   Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.65 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1.62 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.48 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.48 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    25 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    25 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         42L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 30.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 42L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------



## Frank (17/1/09)

Thanks Rusty. Great summer session beer. Were the 0 min hop additions flame out or dry hop?


----------



## Rustyc30 (17/1/09)

Flame out I was ment to dry hop as well but forgot with the batch for the swap case


----------



## buttersd70 (18/1/09)

Rustyc said:


> Flame out I was ment to dry hop as well but forgot with the batch for the swap case



Funny you should say that....just went through my (unposted, unabridged, overly picky, un-'sanatised') tasting notes....and I noted that "lower aroma than expected, but what there was was lovely and mellow"
:lol: 
Guess that explains why.  

Got to say, though, it was definately one of my favourites in the swap.


----------



## Rustyc30 (22/1/09)

Butters 

Glad to here that you enjoyed it would love to see your tasting note even if you feel the overly picky. I like the feedback you can always make a better beer


----------



## buttersd70 (22/1/09)

Just checked my notes rusty....
What I wrote at the time is actually word for word what I posted in the tasting thread, without any editing...link. 

I think that if I was to brew it myself, I would probably forgo the dry hop as well(or at least go easy with it)...I'm not a big fan of a massive hop slap to the nose.
The only thing I might change for myself is to drop the abv slightly...it knocked me about, a bit...and it was a delayed reaction, as well. :lol: Out of the swap beers, it rates in the top 5 for me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect (23/2/09)

Rustyc said:


> Flame out I was ment to dry hop as well but forgot with the batch for the swap case




Both flame out additions?


----------



## Rustyc30 (24/2/09)

I tend to just do the Bsaaz mate


----------

